# fun loving Muslims



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jh ... world.html

Hey Seabass your buds in Holland are stll having their fun, what a gentle religion

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=217873

Please don't criticize any of those fun loving Muslims, while your there.

What a gentle kind religion


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Seabass the Dutch are finally getting it

http://www.iht.com/bin/print_ipub.php?f ... dutch.html


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, I'm still here... This is big news no doubt. Again, I'm telling you don't paint every Muslim with the same brush. I actually work with an Iraqi scientist believe it or not. A practicing Muslim, he was (or still is?) going through the Rhamadan ritual. Not such a big deal here since the days are so short! And again, nothing but kind words from this guy. And the Muslim community in Amsterdam DID respond harshly against the murderer, FYI Bob.

But, back to your point: how does a society cope with immigrants of different ethnic backgrounds? Lack of intergration is a problem no matter where you go.

One good thing that I think the Dutch are doing is this: now all immigrants have to learn Dutch. Actually HAVE to physically go to class and pass language tests.

The very first barrier that keeps people from integrating (I know first hand) is not knowing the language. It only makes sense.

What are people's thoughts on if something like this should be implemented in the U.S.? I know we are pretty far removed from these sorts of problems in North Dakota but still it is something to think about.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

> Hey Seabass the Dutch are finally getting it
> 
> http://www.iht.com/bin/print_ipub.php?f ... dutch.html


Hey BobM, what exactly are the Dutch "getting?" They burnt down an Islamic elementary school...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

you know what I meant about them getting it,and it has nothing to do with what happened to that school. Some Muslims are dangerous and not willing to assimilate into modern society and the rest of them aren't putting enough pressure on them to do so. Although I guess you can't blame them, say anything against the fun loving Muslims and they kill you! I was watching pbs about the situation in Holland and thought of you. The head or the Arab defense league or something like that was *****ing about the dutch requirement to speak their language and claiming that the attack on the trains in Spain was warranted. He was a real winner.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Body of blonde Caucasian woman found in Fallujah: marines 
AFP: 11/14/2004 
FALLUJAH, Iraq, Nov 14 (AFP) -* The body of a blonde-haired woman with her legs and arms cut off and throat slit was found Sunday lying on a street in Fallujah, a notorious Iraqi enclave for hostage-takers, marines said. *

"It is definitely a Caucasian woman with long blonde hair," said a military official, who cut open a cover that had been over the corpse.

The gruesome discovery was made as the marines moved through the south of Fallujah, hunting out the remaining rebels after a week of fierce fighting to regain control of the city.

*"It is a female ... missing all four appendages, with a slashed throat and disemboweled, she has been dead for a while but only in this location for a day or two," said Benjamin Finnell, a hospital apprentice with the Navy Corps, who had inspected the body. *

An AFP photographer embedded with the marines noted that the woman was wearing a blue dress and her face was completely disfigured.

The marines said she appeared to have been on the street for about two days.

Sweeps of rubble-strewn neighbourhoods in Fallujah have already uncovered a grisly underworld of hostage slaughterhouses, prisons and torture chambers as well as the corpses of Iraqis who had been executed, marines say.

Surviving hostages have also been found, but only one has been a foreigner -- a Syrian driver who was abducted with two French journalists in August.

Two foreign women have been abducted in Iraq and remain missing.

One, Teresa Borcz, 54, a Pole, has blonde hair, the other, British aid worker Margaret Hassan, 59, has chestnut-coloured hair.

Borcz, married to an Iraqi and a resident in Iraq for 30 years, was abducted late last month. She has appeared in two video cassettes appealing to the Polish government to help her but her fate is unknown.

Hassan, the Iraqi head of relief agency CARE International, was kidnapped on her way to work in Baghdad on October 19 and has appeared in three videos.

She also holds Iraqi citizenship after marrying an Iraq and is a long-term resident of the country. Her fate too is unknown.

A marine staff sergeant, who deals with detainees, said it appeared as though a kidnapping squad used Fallujah to hold its captives.

"We broke a safe in one room and found a list of Iraqi hostages," he said.

"These guys have a kidnap squad, working outside Fallujah and bringing their victims to the city," he told AFP, without giving his name.

Just one-and-a-half days into the operation, marines found alive Mohammed al-Jundi, the Syrian driver who was kidnapped with French journalists Christian Chesnot and Georges Malbrunot, the staff sergeant said.

"I have no news of the French hostages," he added.

More than 200 foreigners have been kidnapped in Iraq since April by different militant groups and many have been beheaded.

11/14/2004 12:28 GMT - AFP


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I suppose the same would happen here if our town was invaded by hostile Iraqi forces, dont you think? I don't mean to justify it but there are nuts in every bunch, and it doesn't characterize the rest of the people of the country.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

News Home - Help

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dutch Lawmaker Urges Halting Immigration

Fri Nov 19, 2:38 PM ET

By ANTHONY DEUTSCH, Associated Press Writer

THE HAGUE, Netherlands - One of the most popular politicians in the Netherlands said Friday the country's democracy is under threat and called for a five-year halt to non-Western immigration in the wake of the killing of a Dutch filmmaker by a suspected Muslim radical.

AP Photo

"We are a Dutch democratic society. We have our own norms and values," right-wing lawmaker Geert Wilders told The Associated Press in an interview. *"If you chose radical Islam you can leave, and if you don't leave voluntarily then we will send you away. This is the only message possible." * :beer: 
In his first interview with the foreign media since the slaying of filmmaker Theo van Gogh on Nov. 2, Wilders said his own life has been repeatedly threatened. He said he has begun living under state protection and has even had to stay away from his own home.

Wilders split with the free-market coalition partner Liberal Party two months ago because it backed the candidacy of predominantly Muslim Turkey for the European Union (news - web sites).

He formed his own conservative party, the Wilders Group, which has one seat in the 150-member parliament. But a recent poll suggested his anti-immigrant message was reverberating through the electorate, and he would win 24 seats if elections were held today - up from 19 seats before Van Gogh's murder.

Wilders said that without swift, bold action, Islamic fundamentalism will topple the country's democratic system.

"The Netherlands has been too tolerant to intolerant people for too long," he said. "We should not import a retarded political Islamic society to our country. There is nothing to be ashamed of to say this. It's not Islam. I speak out against the facts."

In Brussels, Belgium, European Union leaders met Friday to discuss immigration, one of Europe's most pressing and sensitive issues. EU justice and interior ministers agreed to demand that new immigrants learn the language of their adopted countries and adhere to "European values" to guide them toward better integration.

Even as the number of immigrants arriving in Europe falls due to tougher policies, led by a sharp drop in the Netherlands, Wilders said closing the borders isn't enough. Newcomers should be forced to integrate.

"If in a mosque there is recruitment for jihad, it's not a house of prayer, it's a house of war. If it's not a house of prayer, it should be closed down," he said.

Wilders, known for his radical positions and peroxide-blond hair, has been a member of parliament since 1998. He was born and educated in the southern city Venlo, near the German border.

"I'm very tough on radical Islam. I have the toughest ideas on beating this problem and I'm proud of it. I say nothing wrong. I'm no racist, no anti-Islamist," he said.

Wilders and the police took the death threats more seriously following the slaying of Van Gogh, who had produced a television drama critical of how women are treated in some Muslim societies. The filmmaker was shot and stabbed to death, allegedly by a 26-year-old suspected Islamic extremist who holds Dutch and Moroccan citizenship.

The most recent threats were disclosed when two terror suspects, arrested Nov. 10 after a standoff in which several policemen were wounded by a hand grenade, were charged with threatening Wilders and other politicians, their lawyer said.

The latest video threat broadcast on the Internet - in Dutch, with Arabic music in the background - condemns Wilders for insulting Islam and offers the reward of paradise for his beheading.

Wilders' style and cause are reminiscent of Pim Fortuyn, a flamboyant political outsider who put immigration on the national agenda before the 2002 elections. Fortuyn was shot to death by an animal rights activist days before the vote, but major parties since have largely embraced his ideas.

Wilders said he is not opposed to mainstream Islam but is concerned by studies saying 10 percent of the Dutch Muslim population - or about 100,000 people - support radical Islamic views.

He cited a report by Dutch intelligence saying recruitment for jihad, or holy war, is taking place in as many as 20 mosques in the Netherlands, and said they should be closed and their imams, or preachers, arrested and deported.

"If we don't do anything ... we will lose the country that we have known for centuries. People don't want the Netherlands to be lost, and this is something that I get angry about and I am going to fight for, to keep the country Dutch," he said.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ok MT get a hold of urself 
"I suppose the same would happen here if our town was invaded by hostile Iraqi forces, dont you think? I don't mean to justify it but there are nuts in every bunch, and it doesn't characterize the rest of the people of the country."

im not a ******* but where i live everybody has a gun myself included i personaly own a semi auto mini14 and every body here owns somekind of long range weapon or assault rifle no way somebody would do that here they would be hunted down if someone was abducted by a terrorist here


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> ok MT get a hold of urself
> "I suppose the same would happen here if our town was invaded by hostile Iraqi forces, dont you think? I don't mean to justify it but there are nuts in every bunch, and it doesn't characterize the rest of the people of the country."
> 
> im not a ******* but where i live everybody has a gun myself included i personaly own a semi auto mini14 and every body here owns somekind of long range weapon or assault rifle no way somebody would do that here they would be hunted down if someone was abducted by a terrorist here


Which proves my point exactly, thanks.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

no way everybody should have pride in there country and if they dont then they can leave and become a terrorist


----------

